# Rent or buy property in Saloniki?



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

Im in a dilemma between whether it is sensible to buy an 2 bedroom apartment instead of renting it in the city of Saloniki? 

If the topic of discussion was a 2 bedroom 60sq m apartment, with kitchen and detached bathroom/toilet preferably in the outskirts of the city can anyone info me what it may cost to buy it?

What does it cost to rent it for say a year?:confused2:

Appreciate all advise


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I rented a place like what you describe (actually, I can't remember how many m2 but it was 2 good-size bedrooms (I used a king-size bed and had plenty of space for two large bureaus and a wardrobe) and a large salokouzina, all laid out one after the other with a long hallway down the side, plus a bathroom, and a very large veranda running the whole length of the apartment). It was 1998 construction, went beyond the requirements for seismic safety, top floor (6th), and in general a very pleasant place to live - I lived there for 3 years, paid €250/month to RENT, not buy. That was exclusive of all utilities. I paid phone, internet, electricity, water, and condo fees (varied from €11/month in summer to €120/month in winter) on top of the rent.

This was in a medium-sized town just outside Thessaloniki, to the west. It was **not inside the city.**


----------



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

wka said:


> I rented a place like what you describe (actually, I can't remember how many m2 but it was 2 good-size bedrooms (I used a king-size bed and had plenty of space for two large bureaus and a wardrobe) and a large salokouzina, all laid out one after the other with a long hallway down the side, plus a bathroom, and a very large veranda running the whole length of the apartment). It was 1998 construction, went beyond the requirements for seismic safety, top floor (6th), and in general a very pleasant place to live - I lived there for 3 years, paid ˆ250/month to RENT, not buy. That was exclusive of all utilities. I paid phone, internet, electricity, water, and condo fees (varied from ˆ11/month in summer to ˆ120/month in winter) on top of the rent.
> 
> This was in a medium-sized town just outside Thessaloniki, to the west. It was **not inside the city.**


WKA!
Thanks a million for this precious piece of information!
Im sure it wil be very usefull for me!
Im currently in Moscow, Russia(been here for the last 25 years) and if you feel like coming over for a stay Ill give you all the needed info. 
Regards


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

My pleasure! Good luck with your search! My advice... do it here in Greece, only a very small fraction of available apartments/houses are ever posted online, Greece is still very much a face-to-face society. Moscow sounds cold... ask me again in Greek August LOL


----------



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

wka said:


> My pleasure! Good luck with your search! My advice... do it here in Greece, only a very small fraction of available apartments/houses are ever posted online, Greece is still very much a face-to-face society. Moscow sounds cold... ask me again in Greek August LOL


WKA!
Ok I see. So its better to look locally for rentals and purchase of property.
I will keep that in mind when I visit Saloniki again this year in Aug-Sept.
My wife and I plan to rent a flat in Nea Fokea this year(instead of the expensive 5 start hotel we have been residing at for the last 2 years.)
We plan to get to kow the people etc.. get familiar.

Oh yes Moscow is currently very cold. It is -26 today( Im used to it now)

Where r u located ? 
Is one allowed to exchange mail addresses if one wants on this forum?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I rented a beautiful apartment in Lagadas (again, outside the city, to the west) for about 2.5 years and left this past October. I now live on a tiny island in the Cyclades, and commute with Athens, so I'm not in the area anymore. When I was looking to rent my apartment in Lagadas, I looked at about 10 apartments, all with the help of a local real estate agent from Lagadas, and NONE of the apartments were listed online; in fact the one I ended up renting, I was able to do so only because of a mutual acquaintance (the landlord was not comfortable renting to someone he didn't know anything about - this is not uncommon, so beware of this kind of thing - it sounds discriminatory, and it is, but they do have their reasons). Before I started working with the real estate agent, the places I saw were awful. So based on my little bit of personal experience, if I were to do this again, I would definitely work with a local real estate agent. You tell them what you want to spend and they will know where to look. Doing it yourself is just asking for trouble. I don't know about posting emails but there is a Private Message feature, or you can just post to this thread if you have any more questions (that's usually best, as others may have ideas as well, and like I said, my experience is limited to that one apartment).


----------



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

wka said:


> I rented a beautiful apartment in Lagadas (again, outside the city, to the west) for about 2.5 years and left this past October. I now live on a tiny island in the Cyclades, and commute with Athens, so I'm not in the area anymore. When I was looking to rent my apartment in Lagadas, I looked at about 10 apartments, all with the help of a local real estate agent from Lagadas, and NONE of the apartments were listed online; in fact the one I ended up renting, I was able to do so only because of a mutual acquaintance (the landlord was not comfortable renting to someone he didn't know anything about - this is not uncommon, so beware of this kind of thing - it sounds discriminatory, and it is, but they do have their reasons). Before I started working with the real estate agent, the places I saw were awful. So based on my little bit of personal experience, if I were to do this again, I would definitely work with a local real estate agent. You tell them what you want to spend and they will know where to look. Doing it yourself is just asking for trouble. I don't know about posting emails but there is a Private Message feature, or you can just post to this thread if you have any more questions (that's usually best, as others may have ideas as well, and like I said, my experience is limited to that one apartment).


Thanks again WKA, Hope you enjoyed your lunch( I was reading your other posts too and at least now i know a bit more about you.)

You are right I will use a local agent. Actually I have the interest to rent a flat this year in Nea Fokea(hopefully) as we saw a nice 2 bed flat, near the ocean, clean etc, witha normal bathroom;look deeper into things as we would like to spend our pension age in greece.

Further I plan to buy a flat(initially Id buy one where i can come for say 4-6 months stay) and GOD willing later buy one in Saloniki and rent it out so that we have an extra source of income inside Greece. 

Of course i will surely move to greece ONLY after i have backup resources here in Russia.

Language will not be a problem(i know 5 already), i mix easy, am a simple living guy. My wife speaks English and Russian and we know Russian is well known in Greece too.

Human beings live on hopes and plans so...


----------



## gfere40 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there, 
do u know anything about the new Greek law that they want to have the occupation of Real Estate agent something like a hobby instead of a proper job? 
I heard that somedays ago, they say they can not control the commissions. 
Unbelievable 

Regards
Grigoris


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

gfere40 said:


> Hi there,
> do u know anything about the new Greek law that they want to have the occupation of Real Estate agent something like a hobby instead of a proper job?
> I heard that somedays ago, they say they can not control the commissions.
> Unbelievable
> ...


I don't think they want brokers to be a hobby.
This legislation is obviously related with the abolition of the measures that constrained the so-called regulated professions (taxi,trucks,pharmacists etc),
hopefully from now on the brokers won't be able to forfeit taxes on their commisions, and frauds against the consumers will be prevented.

Anyway, this has been put in abeyance until we elect the new Dictators,
the draft of the law can be found here
??????? ??????????? ??? ?? ?????? ????? «??????? ??????? ????????? ???????? ?? ??????? ??? ?????? ?????????» | ????????? ?????????, ?????????????????? ??? ?????????


----------



## gfere40 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Rainman
u r rite about the dictators, 6th of May is the D-day for Greeks and Greece


----------

